# لاحلي اعضاء (شوية اسئلة سريعة)



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

اسئلة لجميع الاعضاء
 


  تفضلو الاسئله وجاوبوا بصراحه

  البيت ..

  - كم رقم ترتيبك في الأسرة؟ 
  - من هو الاقرب لك من أعضاء أسرتك؟ 
  - حدد أهم الأمور التي تقوم فيها وانت في البيت؟
  - اكله تحبها كثيرا..؟
  - مشروب يستهويك دائما؟
  - ماهو الطلب الملح الذي تطمع به من أسرتك ولم يتحقق حتى الآن؟
  - عندما تشاهد التلفاز : ماهو ابرز مايستدعي انتباهك وتحرص على متابعته؟ 
  - ماهي أوقات النوم المفضلة لك؟



  الحياة ..

  - حكمة تؤمن بها كثيرا ؟ 
  - احب الالوان الى نفسك ؟ 
  - دولة تتمنى ان تسافر اليها ؟ 
  - ماهي الوظيفة التي تتمناها لنفسك؟ 
  - حدد اسم اليوم الذي تحبه واذكر السبب؟ 
  -حدداسم اليوم الذي تكرهه واذكر السبب؟؟ 
  - حدد نوع سيارتك المفضلة ؟ 
  - مكان يعجبك كثيرا وتتردد عليه دائما؟ 
  - أقرب الاصدقاء الى قلبك ؟





  المنتدى ..

  - عضو تعلمت منه الكثير ؟ 
  - عضو تتمنى ان تراه شخصيا؟ 
  - عضو لا تتمنى ان يغيب ابدا ؟ 
  - عضو مشاغب ؟ 
  - عضو يعتبر الاميز في نفسك ؟
  - عضو يثير اهتمامك ؟
  - عضو تعرفه خارج المنتدى ؟

  - عضو اكتشفت مؤخرا انك لم تعامله باهتمام ؟
  - عضو ترى ان لديه امكانيات كبيرة ولم يقدمها حتى الآن ؟


 يارب تكون الاسئلة خفيفة

:yahoo::a63::a63:
​ 
​


----------



## marcelino (12 يونيو 2011)

لا كتير اوى .. كنت فاكرهم 5 اسئله ولا حاجه​


----------



## Twin (12 يونيو 2011)

*طب وبعدين .... الجوايز هتكون أيه *​


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> لا كتير اوى .. كنت فاكرهم 5 اسئله ولا حاجه​




طب جاوب اللي تحبه يا ميلو:t32: هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طب وبعدين .... الجوايز هتكون أيه *​




ههههههههههه لا مفيش جوايز جاوبوا يلا:a63:


----------



## تيمو (12 يونيو 2011)

العنوان بيقول: لأحلى أعضاء

الحمدلله أنا مش من احلى الأعضاء

أنا الأحلى على الإطلاق

لذلك مش مجاوب ههههههههههههههههههههه ‏


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه وبعدين بقي يا ميتووووووو

يلا جاوب لتتفجر بقي هههههههه


----------



## Twin (12 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لا مفيش جوايز جاوبوا يلا:a63:


 
*عند خالتي بمبا :yahoo:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسئلة لجميع الاعضاء​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
_ثانكس يا روزى _
_ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *عند خالتي بمبا :yahoo:*​




هههههههههههههه طب جاوب وخد تقييم هدية:t32:


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _ثانكس يا روزى _
> _ربنا يباركك_​




ههههههههههههه ميرسي يا كوكو

انا مشاغبه يا واد

طيب طيب ههههههههههههههه:t32:


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

واحد بس اللي رفع من روحي المعدنية وجاوب هههههههههههه

وااااااااااااء انا زحلانه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه ميرسي يا كوكو
> 
> انا مشاغبه يا واد
> 
> طيب طيب ههههههههههههههه:t32:


 
_ههههههههه _
_يس _
_عكسها شرير :spor2:_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> واحد بس اللي رفع من روحي المعدنية وجاوب هههههههههههه​
> 
> وااااااااااااء انا زحلانه​


 
_ههههههههههه _
_هاتى هديه _​


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه لا انا هطلب رد شرف 

بس ها ههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يونيو 2011)

البيت ..

  - كم رقم ترتيبك في الأسرة؟ 

الاول..
  - من هو الاقرب لك من أعضاء أسرتك؟ 

بابا وماما واختي 
  - حدد أهم الأمور التي تقوم فيها وانت في البيت؟

كتييييير 
  - اكله تحبها كثيرا..؟

اممممممم...المكرونة بالبشاميل
  - مشروب يستهويك دائما؟

فيروز..فيروز بحبة قوي 
  - ماهو الطلب الملح الذي تطمع به من أسرتك ولم يتحقق حتى الآن؟

الاب توب 
  - عندما تشاهد التلفاز : ماهو ابرز مايستدعي انتباهك وتحرص على متابعته؟ 

المسلسلات الكوري بموووت فيها 
  - ماهي أوقات النوم المفضلة لك؟
بعد الساعة12 بالليل



  الحياة ..


  - احب الالوان الى نفسك ؟ 
الاحمر ..الابيض..الاخضر..
  - دولة تتمنى ان تسافر اليها ؟ 

لبنان انا بعشقها 
  - ماهي الوظيفة التي تتمناها لنفسك؟ 

امممممم..مفيش 
  - حدد اسم اليوم الذي تحبه واذكر السبب؟ 
الاحد علشان القداس
  -حدداسم اليوم الذي تكرهه واذكر السبب؟؟ 

الجمعة ..سبب خاص مش هينفع اقول علي المنتدي 
  - حدد نوع سيارتك المفضلة ؟ 

التوكتوك ..ههههه
  - مكان يعجبك كثيرا وتتردد عليه دائما؟ 

الكنيسة
  - أقرب الاصدقاء الى قلبك ؟
مفيششششششششش





  المنتدى ..

  - عضو تعلمت منه الكثير ؟ 

كليمو




  - عضو تتمنى ان تراه شخصيا؟ 

روزي حببتي نفسي
  - عضو لا تتمنى ان يغيب ابدا ؟ 
كلهم انا لما بدخل المنتدي و بلاقي عضو واحد بس مش موجود بدايق 
  - عضو مشاغب ؟ 
لا مش في 
  - عضو يعتبر الاميز في نفسك ؟

مارسيلينو


  - عضو يثير اهتمامك ؟

النهيسي


  - عضو تعرفه خارج المنتدى ؟
مفيش 
  - عضو اكتشفت مؤخرا انك لم تعامله باهتمام ؟
لا ..مفيش 
  - عضو ترى ان لديه امكانيات كبيرة ولم يقدمها حتى الآن ؟
يوليوس 
​


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> البيت ..
> 
> - كم رقم ترتيبك في الأسرة؟
> 
> ...




ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي انا كمان نفسي اشوفك جدا

نورتيني يا قمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسئلة لجميع الاعضاء
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*اسئله تحفه وقليله خالص :t32: ههههههه
جميله خالص يا روزايتى ميرررسى يا قمررر :t13:​*


----------



## تيمو (12 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه وبعدين بقي يا ميتووووووو
> 
> يلا جاوب لتتفجر بقي هههههههه




انتي قطعتي قلبي عليكي خالص :cry2:  :crying:

بس برضو مش مجاوب  ‏

:a63:

طيب ليش انتي ما تجاوبي ؟؟ يلّا اتفضلي معك المايك  ‏olling:


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اسئله تحفه وقليله خالص :t32: ههههههه
> جميله خالص يا روزايتى ميرررسى يا قمررر :t13:​*




هههههههههههههههه ميرسي يا دونا يا قمر

شوفتي بسليكم بكام سؤال رفيع ازاي هههههههههههه:yahoo::smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> انتي قطعتي قلبي عليكي خالص :cry2:  :crying:
> 
> بس برضو مش مجاوب  ‏
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههه نعم هو اللي بعمله في الاعضاء هيطلع عليا والا ايه:t32:


بص يا ميتو روح نام يابني انت اتأخرت هههههههههههه:a63:


----------



## تيمو (12 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه نعم هو اللي بعمله في الاعضاء هيطلع عليا والا ايه:t32:
> 
> 
> بص يا ميتو روح نام يابني انت اتأخرت هههههههههههه:a63:




هههههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني وأنا نايم  ‏

كويس ذكرتيني الجاجات سبقوني وناموا هههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني وأنا نايم  ‏
> 
> كويس ذكرتيني الجاجات سبقوني وناموا هههههههههههههههه




هههههههههههه يعني مش ناوي تجاوب

هعلن الحرب هاااااااااااااا انطق بسرعة:banned:


----------



## تيمو (12 يونيو 2011)

بدي أجاوب بس على سؤال واحد

أي أفضل أوقات النوم الك هههههههههههههههههه

بدي أروح وأرجع بعد تقريباً ساعتين يومين شهرين زمن وبجاوب هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههه طيب روح وتعالي تاني وهتجاوب بردو 

بس ها ههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2011)

البيت ..

- كم رقم ترتيبك في الأسرة؟
اربعة
- من هو الاقرب لك من أعضاء أسرتك؟
اختي
- حدد أهم الأمور التي تقوم فيها وانت في البيت؟
كل شي
- اكله تحبها كثيرا..؟
تبولة
- مشروب يستهويك دائما؟
النبيذ في المناسبات
- ماهو الطلب الملح الذي تطمع به من أسرتك ولم يتحقق حتى الآن؟
لا شيء

- ماهي أوقات النوم المفضلة لك؟
الليل
- عندما تشاهد التلفاز : ماهو ابرز مايستدعي انتباهك وتحرص على متابعته؟
 
البرامج الثقافية

الحياة ..

- حكمة تؤمن بها كثيرا ؟
لسانك حصانك
- احب الالوان الى نفسك ؟
الاخضر
- دولة تتمنى ان تسافر اليها ؟
سافرت حصل
- ماهي الوظيفة التي تتمناها لنفسك؟
حاصل عليها
- حدد اسم اليوم الذي تحبه واذكر السبب؟
الاحد اجازة
-حدداسم اليوم الذي تكرهه واذكر السبب؟؟
الجمعة لاستغلاله من قبل السلفيين
- حدد نوع سيارتك المفضلة ؟
تويوتا
- مكان يعجبك كثيرا وتتردد عليه دائما؟
الذي اسكن فيه كله صنوبر
- أقرب الاصدقاء الى قلبك ؟
جاري




المنتدى ..

- عضو تعلمت منه الكثير ؟
قلم حر
- عضو تتمنى ان تراه شخصيا؟
كتير
- عضو لا تتمنى ان يغيب ابدا ؟
الي غابوا نتمنى عودتهم
- عضو مشاغب ؟
هههههههههههههه
- عضو يعتبر الاميز في نفسك ؟
ها تعمليلنا مشكل
هههههههههههههه
- عضو يثير اهتمامك ؟
كل الطيبين
- عضو تعرفه خارج المنتدى ؟
لا احد
- عضو اكتشفت مؤخرا انك لم تعامله باهتمام ؟
لا اعلم


----------



## soso a (12 يونيو 2011)

*البيت ..*​

*- كم رقم ترتيبك في الأسرة؟*
*التالت والاخير *
*- من هو الاقرب لك من أعضاء أسرتك؟*
*كلهم *
*- حدد أهم الأمور التي تقوم فيها وانت في البيت؟*
*على المنتدى ههههههههههههه*
*- اكله تحبها كثيرا..؟*
*مش حاجه محدده *
*- مشروب يستهويك دائما؟*
*النسكافيه *
*- ماهو الطلب الملح الذي تطمع به من أسرتك ولم يتحقق حتى الآن؟*
*مفيش ,, *​

*- ماهي أوقات النوم المفضلة لك؟*
*مش وقت محدد لما اكون عايزه انام هههههههههههههه*
*- عندما تشاهد التلفاز : ماهو ابرز مايستدعي انتباهك وتحرص على متابعته؟*​ 
*الافلام الرومانسيه اللى تخلينى اعيط بقى هههههههههه ،، وحاجات كتير زى الاخبار والبرامج زى عمروأديب والعاشره مساء *​ 
*الحياة ..*​ 
*- حكمة تؤمن بها كثيرا ؟*​ 

*انـت ربمـا تريـد شـيء بشـدة ، ولكـن الـرب قـد منعـه عنـك .. فـلا تحـزن لان الـرب يعـد لـك ما هو اعظـم .. لانـك سلمـت لـه كل امـورك*

*- احب الالوان الى نفسك ؟*
*البينك *
*- دولة تتمنى ان تسافر اليها ؟*
*مش مكان محدد بس اما بحب السفر *
*- ماهي الوظيفة التي تتمناها لنفسك؟*
*خلاص فات وقت التمنى هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*- حدد اسم اليوم الذي تحبه واذكر السبب؟*
*الخميس علشان بعديه يومين اجازه *
*-حدداسم اليوم الذي تكرهه واذكر السبب؟؟*
*مفيش *
*- حدد نوع سيارتك المفضلة ؟*
*مفيش بس بحب السياره اللى شكلها صغير *
*- مكان يعجبك كثيرا وتتردد عليه دائما؟*
*مفيش بس بحب المكان اللى مليان خضره وزرع بحس بيهدى الاعصاب *
*- أقرب الاصدقاء الى قلبك ؟*
*الهى وحبيبى يسوع مفيش حد غيره الصديق والقريب اللى يقدر يشيل التعب والضيق *​ 



*المنتدى ..*​ 
*- عضو تعلمت منه الكثير ؟*
*اممممممممممممم خارج المنهج هههههههههههههه*
*- عضو تتمنى ان تراه شخصيا؟*
*امممممممممممم كتير هههههههههههههههه*
*- عضو لا تتمنى ان يغيب ابدا ؟*
*اممممممممممممممم مش هقول هههههههههههه*
*- عضو مشاغب ؟*
*ازاى يعنى لما يطلع الاقى المنيتور بيتكسر ههههههههههههههههه*
*معرفش *
*- عضو يعتبر الاميز في نفسك ؟*
*مش فاهمه ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​ 
*- عضو يثير اهتمامك ؟*
*اممممممممممممم مش هقوله هههههههههههههههههه*
*- عضو تعرفه خارج المنتدى ؟*
*لا احد*
*- عضو اكتشفت مؤخرا انك لم تعامله باهتمام ؟*
*امممممممم اعتقد لا احد *​ 
​*كتير يا روزى*
*بس جميله *
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عايزين المزيد يالا .............*
*وانا خارج نطاق الخدمه *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​​​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يونيو 2011)

البيت ..

- كم رقم ترتيبك في الأسرة؟ 

هو انا الكبيره يبقى كده واحد ؟:dntknw:


- من هو الاقرب لك من أعضاء أسرتك؟ 

ماما

- حدد أهم الأمور التي تقوم فيها وانت في البيت؟

مابعملش حاجه

- اكله تحبها كثيرا..؟

البطاطس والحواوشى

- مشروب يستهويك دائما؟

كوفى ميكس  :554cc:

- ماهو الطلب الملح الذي تطمع به من أسرتك ولم يتحقق حتى الآن؟

مش عارفه

- عندما تشاهد التلفاز : ماهو ابرز مايستدعي انتباهك وتحرص على متابعته؟ 

الاخبار

- ماهي أوقات النوم المفضلة لك؟

باليل


الحياة ..

- حكمة تؤمن بها كثيرا ؟ 

مش عرافه

- احب الالوان الى نفسك ؟ 

الابيض والاسود والسماوى

- دولة تتمنى ان تسافر اليها ؟ 

امريكا او ايطاليا

- ماهي الوظيفة التي تتمناها لنفسك؟ 

اى حاجه كويسه

- حدد اسم اليوم الذي تحبه واذكر السبب؟ 

كله كويس

-حدداسم اليوم الذي تكرهه واذكر السبب؟؟ 

مش عارفه اممممممم ممكن الاتنين لان دايما باخد فيه الدروس الغلسه

- حدد نوع سيارتك المفضلة ؟ 

ماعرفش فى الحاجات ديه

- مكان يعجبك كثيرا وتتردد عليه دائما؟ 

الكنيسه

- أقرب الاصدقاء الى قلبك ؟

ماعنديش 




المنتدى ..

- عضو تعلمت منه الكثير ؟ 

مش عارفه

- عضو تتمنى ان تراه شخصيا؟

مافيش

- عضو لا تتمنى ان يغيب ابدا ؟ 

مافيش

- عضو مشاغب ؟ 

فى كتير

- عضو يعتبر الاميز في نفسك ؟

مش عارفه

- عضو يثير اهتمامك ؟

مش عارفه
:dntknw:

- عضو تعرفه خارج المنتدى ؟

مافيش

- عضو اكتشفت مؤخرا انك لم تعامله باهتمام ؟

مش عارفه

- عضو ترى ان لديه امكانيات كبيرة ولم يقدمها حتى الآن ؟

مش عارفه


الحمد لله خلصت  :heat:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسئلة لجميع الاعضاء
> 
> 
> 
> ...



خفييييييييييييييفة اييييييييييييييييه
انتى حطيتى كام معلقة هههههههههههه
يلا يابنتى روووووووووووووووووحى الله يسامحك :t32:
ميرسى يا روزاية​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> البيت ..
> 
> - كم رقم ترتيبك في الأسرة؟
> اربعة
> ...




ميرسي ليك يا كليمو

نورت الموضوع كله


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> *البيت ..*​
> 
> *- كم رقم ترتيبك في الأسرة؟*
> *التالت والاخير *
> ...




هههههههههههههه يابت كله مش عارفه كده 

هعضك هههههههههههه

نورتي يا قمره


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> البيت ..
> 
> - كم رقم ترتيبك في الأسرة؟
> 
> ...





ههههههههه بردو ميرنا مش عارفه

انا هديكم دروس تقوية هههههههه

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> خفييييييييييييييفة اييييييييييييييييه
> انتى حطيتى كام معلقة هههههههههههه
> يلا يابنتى روووووووووووووووووحى الله يسامحك :t32:
> ميرسى يا روزاية​




ههههههههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا قمره

نورتي الموضوع كله


----------



## soso a (13 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه يابت كله مش عارفه كده
> 
> هعضك هههههههههههه
> 
> نورتي يا قمره


 


:fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:

انت اللى جايبه امتحان صعب 
يعنى نجحت ولا لاء 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

:scenic::scenic::scenic:

نجحينى احسن اعمل عليك ثوره 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى حبيبتى لمولضيعك االى دمها خفيف


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> :fun_oops::fun_oops::fun_oops:
> 
> انت اللى جايبه امتحان صعب
> يعنى نجحت ولا لاء
> ...




ههههههههههه

هحاول ارفعك في الدرجات عشان بحبك بس ههههههههههه

ميرسي ليكي انتي يا  حبي وربنا يخليكي يارب:flowers::flowers:


----------



## soso a (13 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> هحاول ارفعك في الدرجات عشان بحبك بس ههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي ليكي انتي يا حبي وربنا يخليكي يارب:flowers::flowers:


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

وانا كمان بحبك يا قمره


----------



## تيمو (13 يونيو 2011)

مش قليل ست روزي ، شايفة هيو فيه زباين لموضوعك 

يعني كده ، البضاعة مش حتبوز هههههههههههههههههه

أروح أنام بالتي هي أحسن


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه بردو ميرنا مش عارفه
> 
> انا هديكم دروس تقوية هههههههه
> 
> ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر



هههههههههههههههههه
ياريت


----------



## روزي86 (14 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وانا كمان بحبك يا قمره




تسلمي يا قمر:love45:


----------



## روزي86 (14 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> مش قليل ست روزي ، شايفة هيو فيه زباين لموضوعك
> 
> يعني كده ، البضاعة مش حتبوز هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أروح أنام بالتي هي أحسن




هههههههههههههه هتتفجر يا ميتو

خلاص انا تعبت منك ولازم افجرك :bomb::bomb:


----------



## روزي86 (14 يونيو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ياريت




ههههههههههه من عنيا يا قمر:love45:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسئلة لجميع الاعضاء
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرسي ليكي 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ميرسي ليكي
> ربنا يباركك*




ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## noraa (18 يونيو 2011)

ترتيبى _4
الاخت الكبيرة 
تنظيف المنزل _ والاكل
مكرونة باشميل _وفراخ بالبصل 
الشاى 
الحقيقة مفيش حاجة معينة 
برامج التوك شوى_ صبايا_ غير القنوات الدينية 
مع الاطفال متقدرش تحدد ميعاد لنفسك ولاكن  بحب نوم الليل 
 الحيااااااااااااااااااااااااة 
لا ياس مع الحياة 
البنى _اللبنى 
  دبى 
محاسبة  لانها تبع تخصصى 
الخميس_ بحس ان الدنيا كلها فرح 
الجمعة _يوم طويل
جيب شروكى 
نشكر الله جوزى مش بيخرجنا اساسا 
دودو
المنتدىىىىى
ماى روك
النهيسى _كليمو
مارييان _ ساندى 
مرمر
سامح مسماتكس
مارسلينو
الملك العقرب _واختة _ساندى _تامر 
كتير  معرفهمش
انااااااااااا
مرسى ليكى يا روزى   وربنا يخليكى للغلابة 
د

تكس


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (18 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسئلة لجميع الاعضاء
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ربنا يباركك روزي


----------



## انريكي (18 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اسئلة لجميع الاعضاء​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ura1::ura1::ura1:

واخيرا خلصت الاسألة

هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه :ura1::ura1:

ههههههههه بس من جد موضوع جدا رائع


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (20 يونيو 2011)

اسئلة لجميع الاعضاء
 
تفضلو الاسئله وجاوبوا بصراحه

  البيت ..

  - كم رقم ترتيبك في الأسرة؟
الاولى  
  - من هو الاقرب لك من أعضاء أسرتك؟
بابا 
  - حدد أهم الأمور التي تقوم فيها وانت في البيت؟
ع النت و بحب القراءة و التليفزيون طبعا 

   - اكله تحبها كثيرا..؟
كله الحمدلله شغاااااااااااااااااال ماعدا أى خضار هههههههه
   - مشروب يستهويك دائما؟
كوفى ميكس
   - ماهو الطلب الملح الذي تطمع به من أسرتك ولم يتحقق حتى الآن؟
مفييييييييييييش كله تمام
   - عندما تشاهد التلفاز : ماهو ابرز مايستدعي انتباهك وتحرص على متابعته؟
الأفلام الأجنبى الأكشن و أحيانا الرعب و البرامج السياسية 
  - ماهي أوقات النوم المفضلة لك؟
فى المدارس باليل غير كده فى أى وقت تطق فى دماغى انام بنام
 

الحياة ..
حلــــــــــــــــــــوة
 
  - حكمة تؤمن بها كثيرا ؟ 
لن يكون لدينا ما نحيا من أجله أن لم نكن على استعداد أن نموت فى سبيله ( تشى جيفارا)
   - احب الالوان الى نفسك ؟ 
الأزرق
   - دولة تتمنى ان تسافر اليها ؟ 
انجلترا
   - ماهي الوظيفة التي تتمناها لنفسك؟ 
لسه محددتش بس فى البيت ناوين ع طب
   - حدد اسم اليوم الذي تحبه واذكر السبب؟ 
كلها ايام ربنا بس بحب اليوم لو كان أجازة أيا كان
   -حدداسم اليوم الذي تكرهه واذكر السبب؟؟ 
لا مفيش
   - حدد نوع سيارتك المفضلة ؟
jeep 
  - مكان يعجبك كثيرا وتتردد عليه دائما؟ 
مفيش انا بحب اروح كل حتة بحب أطير مبحبش مكان معين
   - أقرب الاصدقاء الى قلبك ؟
مفيش بخاف اعمل وبعدين أزعل منهم بس عندى زمايل كتير بحبه طبعا

 المنتدى ..
بحبه بجد بس لسه معرفش الناس أوى ففى اسئلة مش هعرف اجاوب عليها
- عضو تتمنى ان تراه شخصيا؟
سيادتك بأمانة 
  
  - عضو مشاغب ؟ 
مرمر كوبتك
   - عضو يعتبر الاميز في نفسك ؟
ماى روك
   - عضو يثير اهتمامك ؟
روزيتا
   - عضو تعرفه خارج المنتدى ؟
مفيش خالص
 
 - عضو ترى ان لديه امكانيات كبيرة ولم يقدمها حتى الآن ؟
انا ههههههههههههههههه

يارب تكون الاسئلة خفيفة
جدا أخف من الكشرى ههههههههههههه
:yahoo::a63::a63:
​شكرا ع الموضوع الرائع


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

noraa قال:


> ترتيبى _4
> الاخت الكبيرة
> تنظيف المنزل _ والاكل
> مكرونة باشميل _وفراخ بالبصل
> ...




ههههههههههه ويخليكي يا قمره

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> ربنا يباركك روزي




ميرسي يا رامي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1:
> 
> واخيرا خلصت الاسألة
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه للاسف انتي يا روزي

طيب هتتفجر يا انريكي قريب ههههههههههه

ميرسي يا باشا ونورت:beee:


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> اسئلة لجميع الاعضاء
> 
> تفضلو الاسئله وجاوبوا بصراحه
> 
> ...




ميرسي يا قمره

وانا كمان اتمني اني اشوفك 

نورتي الموضوع كله


----------



## انريكي (22 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه للاسف انتي يا روزي
> 
> طيب هتتفجر يا انريكي قريب ههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي يا باشا ونورت:beee:


 
:ura1::ura1::ura1:

دنه الي حفجرك يا بنت هههههههههههه

:vava:


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههه ماااااااااااشي ليك يوم يا ظالم


----------

